# java.sql.Date



## hans (9. Jun 2004)

Moin, Moin!

Wie kann man aus einem java.util.Date ein java.sql.Date machen, Mein DB select brauch das SQL-Date?

Keine Buch konnte mir helfen  :###


----------



## DP (9. Jun 2004)

welches rdbms braucht denn eine spezielle java-klasse?! ansonsten die 7 angaben aus dem util.date manuell in den sql.date schieben.

cu


----------



## nollario (10. Jun 2004)

oder als String formatieren.... geht auch... poste mal etwas code zu deinem problem, dann wird es vielleicht klarer


----------



## lissa (10. Jun 2004)

theoretisch müsste es auch so gehen:

```
sqlDate = new java.sql.Date(z.getTime());
```


----------



## lissa (10. Jun 2004)

sorry, hatte ich vergessen: z ist das java.util.Date


----------

